# Emoji fun!!



## BantammChick (Sep 3, 2017)

Post emojis and talk with them.Emojis only no words.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Sep 4, 2017)

Translation:
Hi,
Thank you for making this thread!
I'll be following this thread and excited to look at these posts!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## BantammChick (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Nov 15, 2017)




----------

